# Humanism And Sikhism



## Admin (Jul 28, 2004)

Humanism is a path/philosophy that seeks the best both in and for humankind. It's pro-human (the individual) and pro-humanity (as a whole), so therefore it seeks human rights, justice, equality, care for the environment, ethical behavior, use of reason and logic, and generally promotes a compassionate and life-affirming worldview. 

Sounds more of like Sikhism to me ???


----------



## Critical Singh (Jul 31, 2004)

Truth will remain Truth. It does not matter we call it Humanism or Sikhism. Truth will remain Truth.


----------



## Maize (Jan 8, 2005)

All great religions will have a humanistic side to them, otherwise, they could not survive.


----------

